# Broken character.



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
Does anyone know why that character is broken? Or any others that do something weird like that?


----------



## roastable (Feb 11, 2012)

♫ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏
̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚ OH MY G̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ҉ WH҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ҉ WHAT TH҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉ O҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚E


I just copy/paste them from places... I have no idea what causes them, but I'm sure someone else can explain it


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 11, 2012)

dude chill out.. stuff like this makes me itchy... on subject... are you actually asking or are u just trying to show it?


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 11, 2012)

Chrome tells me that its in a different language. Thai to be exact.


----------



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> dude chill out.. stuff like this makes me itchy... on subject... are you actually asking or are u just trying to show it?


I'm actually asking. I'm curious as to why this happens, and Google has been of no help to me so far.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 11, 2012)

dejavu....is it just me or has this been posted before?

yet the date says today...


----------



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Narayan said:


> dejavu....is it just me or has this been posted before?
> 
> yet the date says today...


If this has been posted already, then I apologize. I searched beforehand and I couldn't find anything about this.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 11, 2012)

e74 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > dejavu....is it just me or has this been posted before?
> ...


no it's fine... 

it's just weird...it feels the same.
a moment of uncertainty.


----------



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Narayan said:


> no it's fine...
> 
> it's just weird...it feels the same.
> a moment of uncertainty.


Okay, lol. This may have been posted before, but I have no idea what I would need to search in order to find it.. The phrases I tried didn't bring up anything. (Neither here or on Google..)

_*snip_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2012)

Broken character thread (GoT) merged with this one.


----------



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Broken character thread (GoT) merged with this one.


Just to clarify, the issue I was asking about with ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ is NOT a problem with GBATEMP. It happens (across multiple PCs) when I paste it in the name of a file on my desktop/in notepad as well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah. I misunderstood. 

While merging topics is much easier these days, 
splitting them is still a pain in the ass......


Maybe somebody here will have an answer?  :shrug:


----------



## e74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Ah. I misunderstood.
> 
> While merging topics is much easier these days,
> splitting them is still a pain in the ass......
> ...


It's fine. I was just clarifying because of the thread joining, and I only quoted you to notify you just incase there was something you could do. But if it is too much of a hassle to seperate the threads, that's fine. Hopefully someone knows something about it. If not, that's fine too. I'll find out eventually, and post here.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2012)

huh happens to me too. I just thought there was some trick i missed when we made the new Powerboard jump.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Ah. I misunderstood.
> 
> While merging topics is much easier these days,
> splitting them is still a pain in the ass......


Nothing changed to the merge function. 
And splitting is just selecting the posts to split


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 23, 2012)

It works like it does because of multiple superscript/subscript codes put onto it, I think.

At least, that's how I understand it from googling how Zalgo text works and reading this page.


----------

